
Ctrl+Z: Silicon Valley Leaders U-turn on Donald Trump - carlosgg
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/nov/11/silicon-valley-donald-trump-critics-tech-reactions?CMP=share_btn_tw
======
CurtHagenlocher
This is a bit silly. I mean, I personally feel like Trump is an existential
threat -- but the guy won with the rules under which the election was held.
What do we expect these people to do? Pretend it didn't happen?

~~~
hga
Do you feel Trump himself, or his upcoming Administration are an existential
threat (which I have to seriously wonder about, but I don't know your
particulars), or has his election revealed to you that you face hitherto
unperceived or formerly distant existential threats?

